# Mainstream Media Trust Has Evaporated



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A majority of Americans are no longer buying the lies of the lefty lamestream media and rightfully turning to alternative news sources for the truth.



> The Edelman Trust Barometer makes uncomfortable reading for media organizations with trust in the media at an all-time low.





> Mainstream media consumption is dwindling and many competitors now challenge them.
> 
> Their monopoly on news is gone.
> 
> ...





> Six out of ten feel news organizations are more focused on attracting large audiences than reporting the real story, breaking news over communicating with accuracy and supporting a political position over informing the public.
> 
> Nearly one in two see the media as 'elitist'.
> 
> Two-thirds agree that the average person can't distinguish good journalism from simple rumor.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/12/ted-malloch-mainstream-media-trust-has-evaporated-media-consumption-is-dwindling/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We did. My wife watches sit-coms, and I listen to 1310 AM, a conservative radio station. We canceled our newspaper, and about the only thing my wife really watches is bizarre pictures on her smart phone.

I already know that Hillary is a lying thief, Pelosi hasn't gotten laid since the boys came home from Korea, Schumer would rather take my gun than a double-fudge cookie, Robert Mueller is better suited for Nuremberg than Washington, and Slick Willie is so whipped he carries the Secret Service agents bags.

Obama is a quandary. Does he know he's no longer president?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Journalism is dead. If you personally know anyone who is a "journalist" or wants to be, please slap the living shat out of them. The evil complicit bastages who run these so called "news" organizations need tarred/feathered/pitchforked then PIKED.

Thanks for listening!

Slip!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

how can you possibly trust so-called news organizations that aren't covering the investigation and prosecution of political scandal 1,000 bigger than Watergate?

there's a House Oversite Committee hearing that started last week taking testimony & evidence of criminal financial crimes of a former president and his candidate wife - IRS claims of taxes, penalties, interest ect ect is being estimated at $2 -$3 BILLION >>>>> and the DOJ is sitting taking notes for their criminal charges ...

COVERAGE ????? >>>>>> *NONE*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The MSM can't die a quick enough death for me. All they are is lap dogs for the socialist agenda. When this country finally succumbs to tyranny the blood and suffering will be on their hands.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> how can you possibly trust so-called news organizations that aren't covering the investigation and prosecution of political scandal 1,000 bigger than Watergate?
> 
> there's a House Oversite Committee hearing that started last week taking testimony & evidence of criminal financial crimes of a former president and his candidate wife - IRS claims of taxes, penalties, interest ect ect is being estimated at $2 -$3 BILLION >>>>> and the DOJ is sitting taking notes for their criminal charges ...
> 
> COVERAGE ????? >>>>>> *NONE*


I was surprised at how empty that hearing room was...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I don't think I've trusted the media sense Walter Cronkite.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I don't think I've trusted the media sense Walter Cronkite.


He was a globalist. Theres a video of him talking about it on YouTube.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> ... The evil complicit *bastages *who run these so called "news" organizations need tarred/feathered/pitchforked then PIKED./QUOTE]
> 
> Hell yes!!! that's why I like Slippy...way to reinvigorate a classic!!!!
> 
> "You fargin sneaky bastages. I'm gonna take your dwork. I'm gonna nail it to the wall. I'm gonna crush your boils in a meat grinder. I'm gonna cut off your arms. I'm gonna shove 'em up your icehole. Dirty son-a-ma-batches!"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I don't think I've trusted the media sense Walter Cronkite.


Same here. I quit trusting the dirty bastids about the same time all the wise cracking black children started showing up on the sitcoms. I listen to the talking heads on the AM Radio all day to get my news. Check out the cute anchor chicks on Fox now and then.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The lamestream media has repeatedly showed themselves to be whores for Soros and his ilk. They squandered their credibility decades ago. The existed on reputation for a long time to the sheep because there was no alternative. At best they are the propaganda arm of the DNC but I think they are much worse than that.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I rarely watch the news, if it's something worth knowing I'll hear about it on the radio and then follow up when I get home.
The local news isn't news most of the time, it's no better than FB.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Journalist have give up their journalistic integrity, objectivity, and responsibility for a corporate agenda.

The particular thing is, many of them see themselves as some kind of defenders of free speech and democracy. They see themselves as under attack by Trump, and the American faith and trust in MSM is on a decline as a result.

No. They did that to themselves, long before Trump ever came along.


----------

